# Look warranty



## Sungod (Jul 6, 2003)

E bay has a new 07 585 ultra listed buy a private party. Does any one know will it have a warranty? If you buy a used 06 -07 would Look still warranty it? 
Thank you


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont think so. My understanding is it only applies to the original owner.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

It may depend on your shop and the relationship they have with Look USA. I bought my kg381 jalabert off ebay and when the seatpost started falling apart, they replaced it free. They (my lbs and look) were looking at the inside of the frame, the seat tube, to see if that's where the flex was coming from when we discovered the seat post was the problem. Would they have replaced the frame if that was the problem? Maybe, but I can't say for sure. Additionally, I had a pair of look 5.1 pedals and one of the springs broke. I did buy those new, maybe from performance. Look USA (or their west coast distributor) replaced the 5.1 with a Keo sprint. I've no complaints with that. They've been good to me.


----------

